# Bluetooth and USB not reading my iPhone 12 in 2013 BMW 650i



## Hudgy (2 mo ago)

Hello!

like the title states my USB and Bluetooth will not pick up my phone and audio will not play. My iPhone says I am connected to the car. Even weirder everybody else’s phone works when they plug it in, just not mine, the owner of the car… Has anyone ever dealt with this? I’ve held down the power button to reset iDrive and then continued to try again but to no avail.

thanks,


----------

